# Sue Bird needs surgery, status is uncertain for Western Conference finals



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Seattle Storm guard Sue Bird will need surgery on her broken nose, and her status is uncertain for Game 1 of the WNBA Western Conference finals that begin Friday.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

i hope she feels better, but i can't honestly say that i want her to play. with her out, the monarchs have a better chance at winning.


go monarchs!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

She's a gamer, she will probably play with the mask, who knows how effective she will be though, especially having to chase Ticha around.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bird expected to start against Sacramento


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think she will be starting the game just to keep her streak alive of having started every game since she was drafted...not a bad run.

I don't see her staying in the game for a lot of minutes, which will put Tully on the floor...she and Lennox just don't have the size to keep up with the Monarch's backcourt players. They are both quick, but can be passed over the top of.

Rebounding will be the key in this one, as it usually is in the West. If Smith can keep scoring out of her mind the way she did against LA, there is no way Sacramento can lose the Conference Banner. I will say though that the Monarchs MUST WIN the first one at home. Winning two in a row at the Key is just way too difficult this year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

what channel does the game SAC and SEATTLE come on? Oxygen, right?

I hope so because I missed the 2 games that came on Wed. I was at college, but now I'm going home for the weekend. Yipee!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> what channel does the game SAC and SEATTLE come on? Oxygen, right?
> 
> I hope so because I missed the 2 games that came on Wed. I was at college, but now I'm going home for the weekend. Yipee!


I think it is on oxygen, I dont get that. I do get to see my Liberty tho on the local channel here. I wish Espn was doing the Monarchs-Storm game


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

in game one she was problems with that noise .
she played bad she make 6 assists but in her shoot she was bad.globaly she was bad.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't know what game or which Sue Bird you were watching, but I thought Sue played one of her most inspired games Friday night. Sue always has the best shot selection...I would never have expected 10 points from her and none of them be a free throw. She did make one really poor shot in the second half, but the two clutch shots she made in the OT were classic Birdy.

You could not have asked more from Sue or Lauren. Lauren's play was extraordinary. If you would have told me that the Monarch's game plan was to have Smith cover LJ singlehandedly, I would have told you he needs to join Van Chancellor in the Land of Looney-tune Coaches. And for Tan Smith to perform on the offensive end of the court the was she did after keeping up with Lauren all night...that woman will be your Finals MVP

When the Storm lose this round of the playoffs they will not be able to blame it on Sue Bird's inability to play with a broken nose. I personally find it abhorant that they stuffed gauze up her nose and threw her back out there, but stuff like that happens to superstars in every sport.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

if make 4 points in OT is make a good game most of the players are doing great games . she fails one desive shoot in OT and the other part of the game she was bad.one player that had a great game was lauren .


----------

